# What is a theropudic pad?



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Miss Lacy has a sore back. Vet says it's caused by saddle fit or pad and suggested I try a theopudic (spelling?) pad but wouldn't recommend one.

I think my saddle fit is fine, all wet under the blanket and no white hairs.....and I've rode the saddle for 4 years without issue. We have upped the mileage this year and most of you know I've pushed a bit to hit my mileage goals...still, it's nothing near extreme....

So, I need a nice really comfortable pad. I'm open to suggestions, you're all salesmen or women, please, convince me which pad is best and why!

Thanks!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I am not a proponent of Therapeutic Pads or some of the other Gimmick Pads

I always suggest a good 1" thick solid wool pad, 3/4" thick as a minimum

Something like this Diamond Wool Pads - Products - 100% Wool Pads with Wear Leathers

Of course 5 star as reportedly the best 5 Star Wool Saddle Pads


.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with Kevin, love the Diamond pads and been using them for a long time. I am willing to try the 5 Star, just haven't pulled the trigger on one yet so I can honestly conpare


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a Impact Gel that I love.

have you had a chiropractor take a look at her? my mare was out in her back and was flinchy even during grooming. One adjustment and she's a new horse. I can run a hoof pick along her back now and she doesn't budge. Before she'd be outt'a the barn in a heartbeat if I did something like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A therapeutic pad is one that they market that will cure all your horse's back soreness and charge you more for it because it's magical. IMO, there's no such thing, use a wool pad.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, this is more about me than the horse, but I grew up on the Gulf Coast, and I never could stand a sodden, mildewy wool pad. I rode a lot, and they never dried. The smell would knock you down.

I really like the skito pad. I used it under my Bob Marshall treeless for years, and now it it is under the gaited saddle. If I got a new one, it would have the non-wool lining. I have a newer pad, I think it is an SMX, that has that Tacky- Too lining fastened to a wool navajo pad, with some sort of padding. I like it a lot under a western saddle.

Nancy


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

As you have upped the conditioning your horse's body has been undergoing changes. It might be time to change saddles. I do agree with the others about using wool.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree with Waresbear. I think a lot of these theraputic pads try and make up for bad saddle fit. But you feel your saddle fits okay. I think a good quality pad is a good investment. But they don't last forever so make sure it isn't getting smunched down and compressed in places. Sort of like a mattress. If you have a lot of miles on it I'd replace it (mattress or saddle pad). Just my opinion.
But, I really would have a chiro check your horse. A couple of visits for my horse made a world of difference. You know how sometimes the simplest thing can cause us grief with our backs? Think about that horse doing all we ask of them all the while packing us around.
Good luck.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

If you are using a 3/4 to one inch felt or fleece pad and your horses back is sore, something else is going on. Saddle fit maybe. Have You changed ? got injured ? bad knee or back which may be causing you to ride un balanced ?
What about horse, hows the feet ? stonebruise or abscess affecting gait ? 
Just throwing some ideas out thee you may not have thought of.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Miss Lacy has a sore back...
> I think my saddle fit is fine, all wet under the blanket and no white hairs.....and I've rode the saddle for 4 years without issue. We have upped the mileage this year and most of you know I've pushed a bit to hit my mileage goals...still, it's nothing near extreme....


Is there someone you trust who could evaluate your saddle fit for you? A lot of endurance riders have found that the saddles which were fine for training were causing issues at races (where the distance increases). Could be you are having the same thing happen, now that you have upped your mileage.

What type of pad are you using currently?

I agree with everyone else that says a "therapeutic" pad doesn't address the real issue.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The pad I've been using is a White Eagle, and my wife's been telling me it's worn out.

Memorial day weekend, while riding the Sumac Creek Trail in the Chattahoochee National Forest, Miss Lacy stumpled during a creek crossing and went down on her knees. She was fine, no swelling or any other issues, but the next weekend she bucked when I mounted her, which she never has done.

I got off and walked her a mile or so leading her and then mounted and she was fine. Rode her 2 days at Big South Fork and no problems.

The problem appeared the last weekend of June, rode Dry Creek on Saturday and she was fine and gaited normally. Rode her Sunday at Garland Mountain GA and when I took her saddle off noticed her back was swollen.

Miss Lacy is 14, and had two foals. She's very lean, but not skinny, muscled from the mountains, and other that this in great shape. She's a large boned, stocky built, throw back foundation type walking horse with many crosses of Merry Boy and Midnight Sun.

Because she's so lean I think her body has changed some and maybe the National Bridle Tennessean that I've been riding might not fit anymore but she has no dry spots, or white hairs.

One thing I did differently was saddled her a little farther back trying to refine her gait a little bit.....I'm thinking this might have something to do with her back problem.

I'm giving her the month off and we normally don't ride this time of year anyway, but I was going to ride her some, as we have scheduled vacation and plan to ride Cataloochee in the Great Smokey Mountains the last week of September and she needs to be in good shape as many of those trails are quite challenging.

The farrier was out yesterday...he's out every five weeks and all our horses are trimmed regularly. 

So, the swelling is down, but she still has a viseable bump. She not in any pain as far as I can tell and moves fine in the pasture. Our kids are moved out and gone, our horses get almost all our attention these days, are groomed twice a day, and I've been watching this closely and trying to find a pain point and that's why I say she's not in pain. Farrier and DW agrees, no pain. It does look like a vertebra is out a bit to me.

Vet said to give her two weeks off and change pads. If she still swells change saddles.

I'm giving her a month off and am looking for a good pad. I'm leaning toward a Five Star.

She's my big blue eyed baby....and I guess I'm a little concerned over all this.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> It does look like a vertebra is out a bit to me.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I would get an equine chiropractor out to see her. Seriously.
> From my experience, there is a rest period after adjustment so this would be a good time since you are not riding right now.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Dustbunny said:


> gunslinger said:
> 
> 
> > It does look like a vertebra is out a bit to me.
> ...


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

$100 seems like a good price, especially if he is coming to your place.
I'm sure we paid more than that and we hauled 75+ miles.
It will be interesting to hear what his opinion is. A couple of adjustments made a difference in my horse. I'm thankful for the options in care now available for the animals we live with. Maybe I should consider some of this for myself. : )


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

This fellow is only a few miles from me, does regular, or rather, has a human chiropractic clinic near me and does horses on the side. His travel is less than 5 miles....

Dust Bunny, have you ever tried a foam roller? Best 20 bucks I've spent on myself in a long time. Does wonders for my back......


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Gunslinger, with a horse I owned for 23 yrs we went tho qh bars, full qh bars and semi between 5 yrs and 19 yrs. At 18, for about a year, nothing fit which didn't matter as I usually rode him bareback.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Like the others 5 star, Diamond, or Tod Sloane 1" wool pad with wear leathers.They are a little spendy but you get what you pay for.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The Chiropractor rescheduled for Friday.....that said, I don't have a problem buying a good pad or a good saddle as Miss Lacy is a huge part of my well being and I hope to have many more good years enjoying the trails with her.

I do have a problem finding a good saddle fitter.

Looking through my pictures, my Tennessean appears to fit fine but then again, I'm no expert.

I'm hoping the chiropractor can shed more light on the situation.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

What kind of saddle are you using? Can you post a picture of her back? Where exactly does it hurt? I have had this issue and I may have an idea if I know what you are dealing with.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

greentree said:


> Well, this is more about me than the horse, but I grew up on the Gulf Coast, and I never could stand a sodden, mildewy wool pad. I rode a lot, and they never dried. The smell would knock you down.
> 
> I really like the skito pad. I used it under my Bob Marshall treeless for years, and now it it is under the gaited saddle. If I got a new one, it would have the non-wool lining. I have a newer pad, I think it is an SMX, that has that Tacky- Too lining fastened to a wool navajo pad, with some sort of padding. I like it a lot under a western saddle.
> 
> Nancy


Well, I finally remembered to look at my saddlepad, and it is NOT SMX, but X-series, by Reinsman, and it says it is made in Tennessee.

I got it at Stockdales.

Nancy


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Celeste said:


> What kind of saddle are you using? Can you post a picture of her back? Where exactly does it hurt? I have had this issue and I may have an idea if I know what you are dealing with.


The saddle is a National Bridle Company Tennessean supreme made by Crate.

I doesn't seem to hurt anymore, and I think it's the last thoracic or first lumbar vertebra, probably the first lumbar.......

It appears to be maybe 1/8 inch left and 1/8 inch higher than normal....perhaps just a hair less than 1/8 inch but certainly noticeable.

Right after the last ride it had swollen to about the size of the palm of my hand and obviously sore to the touch.

The tissue swelling appears to be gone but there's a bump on her spine so to speak.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Chiropractor just left. I can see a marked improvement in the position of her vertebra. He thinks one more adjustment in a week or so will fix the issue.

She was a trooper through the whole thing....the perfect lady...


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The Chiropractor just left. Miss Lacy has had her second adjustment. He was real happy with how her back looked now that a couple of weeks have passed from the first adjustment.

So after he adjusted her, he ran some sort of high powered vibrator up and down her spine for several minutes.

He told me she was ready to ride!!!

The high here was 73 degree's today, record low for a high or the coolest high temperature we've had for this date.....wonderful weather....might be an early fall this year....

The trailer is in the shop or we'd be hitting the trail this weekend.....


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm glad she is feeling better.


----------

